# Tecumseh Repair Manual



## kendall28w69 (Jul 14, 2010)

I am in need of a repair manual that would include exploded views and engine specs for the following. Tecumseh 5HP, model OHH50 68110F, family WTPXS.1721AA. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

You can download it here:

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------

